# Houston Crew member available - winter wahoo?



## Kelsea (May 13, 2011)

Dang - Its been forever and a day since I've been on this site - just very busy...

I see a bunch of boats running this weekend for big wahoo... I wish I had read this site sooner. I've been super busy w/ med school, but this weekend would have been good for a day trip. Bummer.

Well - I'm available most weekends this winter to go after big wahoo/winter pelagics. I dont have rods - I have *spearguns*. I dont mind being the only diver on the boat. I am a freediver and therefore I do NOT take up a bunch of deck space. I have good references.

Im based out of Houston - if you need a crew member that doesnt mind pulling pick, etc. I'd really love to get some fish have a day on the sea.

Its best to reach me via email: Kelsea (dot) speara (at) G mail (dot) com

Kelsea


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

did you spear that tuna in your avatar? reason why I ask is I notice you are in a wet suit and that is a big *** fish to be spearing..


----------



## Kelsea (May 13, 2011)

Yes. I speared that fish - no assistance. With the proper float system and breakaway rigging set up, its perfectly managable.

The women's record is only 179 lbs held by Sheri Daye.

I intend to break that record in my lifetime to approximate the men's record. 

Freedive only. No thanks, no tanks. :brew2:


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

WOW !! What a women!!!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Kelsea said:


> Yes. I speared that fish - no assistance. With the proper float system and breakaway rigging set up, its perfectly managable.
> 
> The women's record is only 179 lbs held by Sheri Daye.
> 
> ...


Will you marry me


----------



## Kelsea (May 13, 2011)

lol... thanks guys 

And if you have GF/wives, let them know you are fishing w/ a lady and introduce them to me. No need for misunderstandings or akwardness. I know that as a chick who fishes, we have to play by slightly different rules. It is what it is. 

I know theres some big fish out there right now. Its all I can think about right now.


----------



## Kelsea (May 13, 2011)

I have recieved a few PMs regarding the legality of spearing game fish. 

Here is what I understand and have read in the TX Fish and Game manual:

In federal waters, more than 9 miles out, its perfectly legal. My intention is to spear federal waters.

If there are other regulations I am unaware of them, please quote them in full context with references here. Please do not send me PMs regarding legality issues unless you can cite a specific law. 

I want to fish, not argue online.


----------



## CAPT. DORADO (May 28, 2010)

Lol what w bad *** chick...


----------



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

It's good to know that in this day and age, a woman can spear a tuna just as well as a man. 

Very cool.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

